# split nail



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

My pug tore off one of her back nails a while back. It healed and grew back. The regrowth is lighter than the other nails and it really seems to split a lot. I use the green handled sissor type clippers from wal mart. I am thinking of going for a dremel, but am not really sure how to approach this nail that seems to be splitting all the time. Will a dremel work better for that? Or do I just need a better quality clipper? I DO want to replace the clippers because they really seem to squeeze too much during the cut. I don't think it is very comfortable for the dogs. 
Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You might want to check with your vet - sometimes, you can superglue the nail, to keep the split from continuing up as it grows out. I HATE clippers, and won't use them, because they can cause a lot of damage and pain. When you dremel, hold the nail tight between your fingers as you go.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would get a dremel. If your nail trimmers are even slightly dull, they crush the nail before cutting thru it, causing more splintering and cracking, etc.


----------



## bizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

I would double check with your vet and make sure somthing else is not going on with that nail. I would be concerned that a fungle infection may have gotten in there when it was cracked. Clipping nail with a sharp clipper dosen't hurt anymore than clipping your nails do.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

how do you dremel? Do you put any angle on at all?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

When you dremel, you can angle, but you don't have to. Just keep in mind that the "quick" (vein) is on the bottom part of the nail. So you want to file off the top of the nail first, as far as you can go, then just blunt off the bottom of the nail and smooth it off. One way to see if how far you can file is you stop when the inside of the nail is a light gray, and looks soft. If it is still white, and dry looking, keep going. Basically the same angle as clipping, but you can clean the nail up better, and blunt it to get rid of the sharp angle, and edges. I am sure that others have different methods, all with the same results. Here is a great link for those that want to dremel and aren't sure how to go about it. 

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks Graco! That is a very informative page. Do you just use a wal mart dremel, or anything fancy?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I love my Dremel, and wouldn't be without it. I have not found any of the other "files" specifically made for pets nails to have enough power to get thru a nail fast. I like my Dremel (though I can't think of which model it is) because it has an adjustable speed, so I can crank it up to 10 and get thru nails fast. The faster you get thru the nail, the less the nail heats up. Some grinders just don't have the power to get thru large, hard nails. I also prefer the cordless ones, (mine is a rechargeable pack) because if you catch hair in it, it stops..the corded ones just yank the hair out..ouch... You can get a dremel at walmart, lowes, menards, etc.


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2010)

my wymerhimer spit a nail I iodined it and then super glued it back together, coted it whith nail polish, rap with some thred and another cote of nail polish.what a rodeo! lol well see how it goes. I heard a couple spoons of olive oil a day helps ther nails. nail polish keeps them stroger.


----------

